
I interviewed 120 independent podcasters.  what I learned - wenbin
https://www.listennotes.com/a/120-interviews-with-independent-podcast-producers-a-snapshot-of-indie-podcasting-in-2018/3/
======
parvenu74
Why are people not interviewing @adamcurry when they do stories about
podcasting? He co-invented the technology, had "the first" podcast, has a
massively popular podcast currently, and founded a company attempting to
monetize the medium and can tell you, in detail, why it's not possible to
monetize the network.

